# Tiller swap?



## airbornemike (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone swapped out an old model tiller (1989) for a newer multifunctional model? It's and 89 40/30 yamaha, the shifter is on the side of the cowling and I'd like to have it forward like the modern tillers.


----------



## mphelle (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried to respond to your PM but my reply seems to be stuck in my outbox, if you want to PM your email to me I can copy and paste my response. That Yamaha should be a nice upgrade from your Johnson.


----------



## airbornemike (Feb 13, 2015)

It made it through, thanks.


mphelle said:


> I tried to respond to your PM but my reply seems to be stuck in my outbox, if you want to PM your email to me I can copy and paste my response. That Yamaha should be a nice upgrade from your Johnson.


----------

